# Photo of the month - Winner for May is...



## Chris of Arabia (Jul 5, 2009)

The winner this month is "Yellow Morning" Photo from Froggy. Posted originally here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/166765-yellow-morning.html







This months' runner up is *Underdog - *by Tyke Tyler





Congratulations to all who were nominated.


----------



## Froggy (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow, I really didn't expected this... :blush2:
Thank you very much everyone


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats Froggy!  Thats an unbelievable shot.  :thumbup:


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats you two!


----------



## Tyke Tyler (Jul 11, 2009)

Tyke & Maddie (the underdog) say:

Thanks folks & Congratulations to Froggy! :thumbup:


----------



## dwol (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats guys, I realise this is a bit late. .  but awesome pictures, well deserved


----------



## de_coder (Jul 27, 2009)

great work...


----------



## jsoeung (Jul 29, 2009)

Loving the first one alot!


----------



## cosminmarin (Aug 12, 2009)

Great photos
the doggy one is exceptional
Photopassion - Poze nunti, photobook nunta, fogografii artistice, pictoriale nunti, sedinte foto copii, sedinte foto miri, servicii foto complete Pitesti, Bucuresti, toate judetele


----------



## ben. (Aug 18, 2009)

very nice pictures, the second one made me laugh as i play lots of poker


----------



## SlySniper (Aug 31, 2009)

The first one is just awesome.  Perfect lighting!  Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Tanady (Sep 15, 2009)

Geez, Keep Up The Good Work Froggy..

The Dog Is Funny

A good Gambler he is.. LoL


----------



## mariusz (Sep 28, 2009)

cool!


----------

